# Anyone had failed 1st cycle with DE and then gone on to BFP with same donor (FET



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everyone . We have just had   with our first DE (ES) CYCLE . Things are still v raw and I need to hear some positive stories of anyone who went on the have a   , either from a fresh cycle using the eggs from the same donor or from FET . It is early days post negative result and I have lots of stuff in my head and it would nice to hear something positive before we give ourselves a break prior to another round of treatment .
It is hard at the moment to see how things could be any different as the cycle went much better than we expected . We had 14 eggs from a 24 yr old donor and had 5 blasts - 2 to transfer ( 1 which was starting to hatch) and 3 to freeze . With my own eggs we always knew we had a v small percentage chance but were given much higher odds with blasts from a donor . Am aware that implantation can be a bit of a random thing but ......

Thanks 

M x


----------



## CluckCluck (Jun 5, 2007)

My sister is an example. I was the donor - only produced 3 eggs (I was 38 at the time). First cycle was BFN. Only one of the 2 remaining eggs made it to 5 days - and that produced my beautiful niece. Good luck!
Cluckcluck


----------



## barbaramary (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes twice.  The first one resulted in a chemical pregnancy but I have just had a BFP from 2 frosties with promising betas.  The fresh cycle was negative.  In fact I have had 3 BFPs and 2 have been from frosties!  I have my scan next week and we're hoping all will be fine.


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everyone - thanks for these replies - is really good to hear everyone's experiences and has given some hope 
M x


----------

